# The unexpected purchace..POP my receiver smoked. What to get



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Well its good Friday and I've got 4 days off from work. What to do all alone at home?? I know, turn the system on, grab a drink, log into YouTube and jam out for a bit.... Or best laid plans. After about a half hour of listening, as I was browsing for another song, *POP* everything shut off. I thought I blew a fuse. Then I realized it was only the receiver. I turned it back on and *POP* again only this time with smoke! I pulled it all out, took the cover off, no fuses were blown. After about 8 years I think my Onkyo TXSR805 has sung its last song....... So now its time to get something new. This is unexpected and budgets tight after my little remodeling job but I Cant Live with out my movies and music (and the next few days are gonna DRAG without it).

So heres my question and I'm sure its been asked here a 1000x but we all know we love talking about this stuff so I need your help. I've always had a receiver but I'd like to take the plunge to separates. What to get??? Now I've had my eye on Emotive and also Outlaw Audio. Wondering if theres some other recommendations you might have?

Requirements:
At least 100w per channel
I can get by with 5 channels but would need 7 (All speakers are in and wired)
4 or more hdmi inputs. It doesnt matter to me if it can pass 3D
Quality 
Easy of use
Budget - This is tricky because it unexpected. I planned on saving up for my theater seats but that will have to wait.... $2000 is the Absolute max, all cost. I'd like to keep it around $1000-1500 give or take a few $.....

I appreciate your help and input.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not get yourself a AVR that has all the features you want and then get a separate power amp that you like when you have more cash? You can get a AVR with more current features than a AVP for less money and after you buy your power amp the total cost will be about the same as just buying the AVP, plus you have spare channels for multiple zones or if you are ever without a power amp. :T


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's too bad. Could it be HDMI related? If yes Onkyo might fix it for free. Give a em a call. Try to recheck your wiring, so it won't happen again. Might have been power related. *Denon AVR-X4000* seems to be a receiver that most people like. *Audyssey MultEQ XT32 with SubEQ HT* Cheapest you'll find it: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

afterlife2 said:


> That's too bad. Could it be HDMI related? If yes Onkyo might fix it for free. Give a em a call. Try to recheck your wiring, so it won't happen again. Might have been power related. *Denon AVR-X4000* seems to be a receiver that most people like. *Audyssey MultEQ XT32 with SubEQ HT* Cheapest you'll find it: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Yup, and you can get it BNIB from an Authorized dealer for around $900, or go the refurbished route and save a little more. :T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Why not get yourself a AVR that has all the features you want and then get a separate power amp that you like when you have more cash? You can get a AVR with more current features than a AVP for less money and after you buy your power amp the total cost will be about the same as just buying the AVP, plus you have spare channels for multiple zones or if you are ever without a power amp. :T


Before this blew up today, I had been considering this option using the Onkyo. I think though that nows the time to make the move to separates. The system is basically for watching movies 80% of the time anymore. Occasionally I might listen to music streamed from my PC or though the Playstation. Although my girlfriend has been playing Xbox a lot more now that I have the projector setup....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Before this blew up today, I had been considering this option using the Onkyo. I think though that nows the time to make the move to separates. The system is basically for watching movies 80% of the time anymore. Occasionally I might listen to music streamed from my PC or though the Playstation. Although my girlfriend has been playing Xbox a lot more now that I have the projector setup....


Have you tried to hookup a power amp to your Onkyo... Maybe the preamp stage didn't blow. I used to have separates, and I just see more value in the AVRs, even if you don't use the power amps. I would get a lower end AVR and just use it for the HDMI, processors and then get a new power amp. Have you looked at the AVPs? When I was looking they all had outdated (compared to a AVR) processors, and cost more than a comparable AVR that has more features. The way I look at it... Buy a nice power amp and swap out the AVR when new technology comes out that is for HT needs... You will save a lot of cash and have more current AV processing. :T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

afterlife2 said:


> That's too bad. Could it be HDMI related? If yes Onkyo might fix it for free. Give a em a call. Try to recheck your wiring, so it won't happen again. Might have been power related. *Denon AVR-X4000* seems to be a receiver that most people like. *Audyssey MultEQ XT32 with SubEQ HT* Cheapest you'll find it: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.


My girlfriend is asking me what I want to get? Why get separates over another receiver?... Honestly what I've noticed is all the bells and whistles on the receivers I've had through the years I mostly never use. After my adjustments are made, I just pick my source and play. So I'm in more need of basics but I want dynamics. I have a denon receiver in my bedroom (which Im not going to switch out) but it never compared to the Onkyo when it came to power and driving my speakers. As the old saying goes, when all else is equal go with the heaver amp/receiver. I've had Technics, Sony, Pioneer, Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo. Its funny because all were rated at 100w or more but you know those numbers arent always true. But the weight told all. The Onkyo is hands down the heaviest, 50+lbs and it always had the dynamics, next was the Yamaha.... I think I really want to go with separates this time...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given there was smoke and a couple of pops do not try to use it again unless its been fixed. 
8years is a good run for a receiver and there have been "some" improvements in tech so now may be the time. I dont see any benefit to going with separates unless your budget is much larger. There is no gain to going that rout unless you step up to much more costly stuff. 
Most receivers in the $800 range have everything you need and more than any separates system can offer.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Tony. If you liked the sound of your Onkyo for the last 8 years then why not go with them again. You can get the options that will help future proof you for a few more years seeing that you don't need them all now. The 929 has some great features for about half of it's original MSRP. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...o-tx-nr929-9.2-ch-network-a/v-receiver/1.html


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Given there was smoke and a couple of pops do not try to use it again unless its been fixed.
> 8years is a good run for a receiver and there have been "some" improvements in tech so now may be the time. I dont see any benefit to going with separates unless your budget is much larger. There is no gain to going that rout unless you step up to much more costly stuff.
> Most receivers in the $800 range have everything you need and more than any separates system can offer.


My question is power. I've read review after review of receiver through the years and when they get testing that 5 and 7 channel power, the numbers go way down. Seems like the Yamaha's and Denons are notorious for it. All channels running you might be getting 60w. I noticed this with my Denon, the dynamics were never really there. Only the Onkyo proved this wrong to my ear..... Before this happened I was considering getting a separate amp even for the Onkyo to improve the dynamics. I'd hate to spend $800-1000 right now on a receiver only to want more later on. But I'll consider all options none the less...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your right that the Onkyo 805 was a power house when it came to output. there is not a receiver out there that can touch it today. Even the flagship Denon 4520 is not as strong and costs much more.

My issue is that where are you thinking you can go separates for around $800 Even the Emotiva with outboard amps will cost you well over that. If you simply get a receiver like the Denon X4000 or the Onkyo 818 (My recommendations) you could simply buy a two channel Emotiva amp for the mains and your good to go.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would go with a good avr and some used amps. We recently picked up 3 marantz ma 700 there pretty old and still work great, the amps run our L/R/C and our avr runs the surrounds.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Your right that the Onkyo 805 was a power house when it came to output. there is not a receiver out there that can touch it today. Even the flagship Denon 4520 is not as strong and costs much more.
> 
> My issue is that where are you thinking you can go separates for around $800 Even the Emotiva with outboard amps will cost you well over that. If you simply get a receiver like the Denon X4000 or the Onkyo 818 (My recommendations) you could simply buy a two channel Emotiva amp for the mains and your good to go.


Lol, no, some others said $800 for a receiver... My budget is around $1500 give or take. I can spend more but dont really want to.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

even $1500 your gaining nothing going separates. stick to one of the good receivers we have mentioned and get a two channel amp and your set.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Tony, For a little over $900 you can get the x4000 BNIB from an Authorized Dealer with a 3 year warranty... That leaves you $600 to get a stereo amp. You could even get yourself a nice pro amp for about $300, which will have plenty of power for you. That would put you at a little over $1200 for an Awesome AVR, and a nice power amp. If you don't like the Crown you can always go to your local Guitar or Musician place and demo a Pro amp. :T

I paid $694 for my 2x700 Yamaha power amp... Which is just a bit over your budget.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> even $1500 your gaining nothing going separates. stick to one of the good receivers we have mentioned and get a two channel amp and your set.


I appreciate all the advice from everyone. Again, I'm considering all options. My upper price limit is around $2000 but I'd prefer to keep it at $1500... I just got off the phone with my local A/V dealer, was quoting me some decent prices and I'm gonna stop by tomorrow to check out what they carry. I told him my situation and he too thinks a receiver is the way to go. They deal in mainly Denon and Yamaha when it comes to receivers,,, I want to look into Onkyo and possibly Marantz as well (which they dont carry)...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Your right that the Onkyo 805 was a power house when it came to output. there is not a receiver out there that can touch it today. Even the flagship Denon 4520 is not as strong and costs much more.
> 
> My issue is that where are you thinking you can go separates for around $800 Even the Emotiva with outboard amps will cost you well over that. If you simply get a receiver like the Denon X4000 or the Onkyo 818 (My recommendations) you could simply buy a two channel Emotiva amp for the mains and your good to go.


You're so right about the power output, it was a beast!.... I'm so depressed right now. lol... That receiver was like an old pair of shoes that fit "just" right and you never want to get rid of. So many options to consider. I think I'll take everyone's advice and go with a receiver, I will always have the option of adding more power to it with an amplifier if need be...


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> I'd prefer to keep it at $1500.


Have you looked at the Outlaw 975 pre/pro? If it has all the features that you'll need then I suggest you go with the 975 for $500 (B-stock) and their 7125 amp for $1000.

If the 975 doesn't have all the features you need, then I would go with a Yamaha 775 (the cheapest Yamaha with pre-outs). You should be able to find it for around $500.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you can spend $2k grab the Denon 4520ci and don't look back.
My only caution would be to make sure your speakers are worth spending the $2k on the AVR because the speakers are by far the dominate piece of equipment in the sound quality equation.
http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pag...id=avreceivers(denonna)&pid=avr4520ci(denonna) 

Keeping it under $1k maybe a AVR X-3000 http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pag...tid=avreceivers(denonna)&pid=avrx3000(denonna)


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

If you don't need or care about the newer versions of Audyssey this receiver is a good deal:

Tascam PA-R200 $350
http://www.proaudiostar.com/tascam-pa-r200.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...pa_r200_7_2_ch_surround_receiver_network.html

It's supposedly a rebadged Integra DTR-30.4, if you don't already know Onkyo = Integra. Gibson owns Tascam/Teac and Onkyo/Integra. It has 8 HDMI inputs and pre-outs. If it doesn't have enough power you have plenty left in your budget for an Emotiva XPA-5 or XPA-2 power amp. Also the rack ears come off quite easily too.

I picked up that Tascam myself and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

|Tch0rT| said:


> If you don't need or care about the newer versions of Audyssey this receiver is a good deal:
> Tascam PA-R200 $350
> http://www.proaudiostar.com/tascam-pa-r200.html
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...pa_r200_7_2_ch_surround_receiver_network.html
> ...


Never heard of it before, but looks very impressive, very robust features for the price.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I think though that nows the time to make the move to separates.


I thought the same thing. The Emotiva XPS-5 had caught my wandering male eye. Mmmmmmm, Emotiva and then while looking around, I read this review.

Denon 4520CI

Summing It Up

In conclusion, I am thoroughly impressed with this unit. It has about all the features you could ask for in a receiver/processor and ample power to accommodate most any speaker system. *I initially intended on reviewing it and then selling it, but instead I have already sold my Onkyo 5508, XPA-3 amp and XPA-1 monoblocks. I keep thinking to myself that the 4520 seems to be a little on the pricey side, but if you consider what any other processor with the same features would cost you and then add the expense of amplification, the 4520 price actually sounds like a bargain.* I think the most surprising part of my experience with the 4520 has been its ability to drive my MartinLogan speakers effortlessly. I had almost given up on ever trying receiver power because I have always read and heard that the Prodigy’s pretty much needed at least 300 watts of good clean power to perform their best. I will have to disagree with the naysayers, as I find it hard to get any better than what it is right now with the 4520 the only power amp source in my system. Excellent job Denon!

My personal opinion, I think Denon, because it has recently reduced the retail price, is getting ready to release a new model. I also suggest checking with "Vanns." Ask them what their best online price is. They're an authorized dealer with an excellent reputation.

Disclosure: I purchased a Marantz SR5007 from them.

I stuck with an AVR because not only did I want Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT and a killer amplifier section, I didn't want to deal with an additional audio appliance in our cabinet and the additional connections which I already own.

The 4520CI is configurable in 8, 6 and 4ohm and can handle momentary dips when the speaker demand a <4ohm load. The unit has two independent subwoofer Pre-Outs as opposed to a single Pre-Out that has been split into two Pre-Outs but is really a single Pre-Out that has been internally Y'd. By doing this, coupled with SubEQ HT, two subwoofers can be independently configured which gives better bass response.

If after reading my above, you still want separates (yes, the cool factor is strong), check out Emotiva as they have excellent reported quality and killer pricing. Depending on your tastes, just a warning, going separates, you might find yourself spending North of $3k USD.

Hope the above is found helpful.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

|Tch0rT| said:


> If you don't need or care about the newer versions of Audyssey this receiver is a good deal:
> 
> Tascam PA-R200 $350
> http://www.proaudiostar.com/tascam-pa-r200.html
> ...



You know this is interesting. The back of it does look like an Onkyo. Its a bit of a shame that if it is a re-badged Onkyo for $350 then why are the rest of us paying $1000 for just a "name" onkyo???.... Last night I was doing some reading on 2 Denon receivers(avrx4000 and 4520) also the Onkyo 929, plus I'm still kicking around the amp preamp setups or a mix and match of everything. This Tascam product puts a spin on it. I'd buy it just to throw it away if I didn't like it. Just to use it as a processor, if I got a year out of it until I saved enough for something better might be worth it..... I don't know about the rest of you but I get this "bug" where I want something and rush into getting it. Sometimes I've done my research and sometimes not. For 25+ years without a doubt there have been things I've lusted after. I remember watching movies on a 25" tv dreaming of the day to have a big screen. Finally got one. Looking through stereo magazines drooling over 200w amps and surround processors and then going to Sears and buying a $250 pioneer receiver with a smile on my face. I still have about 50 laserdiscs and a player packed away in my garage.... Very undecided right now. At some point, maybe today or 5yrs from now, I will have separate amp/pre amps. Don't need them, just want them. lol. Hey I'll get a Corvette too someday. lol.... I'll use the rest of the weekend/holiday to mull over some things and do some research.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Honestly what I've noticed is all the bells and whistles on the receivers I've had through the years I mostly never use. After my adjustments are made, I just pick my source and play. So I'm in more need of basics but I want dynamics.


Just saying, that's the nature of the beast. We, like you, have the system set-up, dialed in and use it for watching broadcast television and blu-ray movies. We're in it for the amplifier section, switching needs and XT32 w/SubEQ HT. We don't use any of the whistles and bells but at the same time, I have zero complaints as it does what we want flawlessly and in my opinion, that's what it's all about.



> My question is power. I've read review after review of receiver through the years and when they get testing that 5 and 7 channel power, the numbers go way down. Seems like the Yamaha's and Denons are notorious for it.


SoundandVision bench test review of the Denon AVR4520CI.










*" Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1% distortion at 237.5 watts and 1% distortion at 287.1 watts." *

Whether the 4520's amplifier section is in stereo, five channel or seven channel, with it's 4ohm capability, unless one's speaker system is a total dog, one will not find themselves coming up wanting.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Just saying, that's the nature of the beast. We, like you, have the system set-up, dialed in and use it for watching broadcast television and blu-ray movies. We're in it for the amplifier section, switching needs and XT32 w/SubEQ HT. We don't use any of the whistles and bells but at the same time, I have zero complaints as it does what we want flawlessly and in my opinion, that's what it's all about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres no doubt that this model is in the running. It backs up its claims...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Also BeeMan458 your avatar looks like the Klipsch Epic 3's or 4's which I always lusted after. Do you own them?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Also BeeMan458 your avatar looks like the Klipsch Epic 3's or 4's which I always lusted after. Do you own them?


...

Only the CF-3's.

...

We purchased them new in 94 and it seems currently, one can get a pair these days for about $800.00 USD. We recently married them up with the RC-64 II center channel, purchased as b-stock from Acoustic Sound Design for a delivered price of <$900.00 USD. See our photo gallery.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> ...
> 
> Only the CF-3's.
> 
> ...


A great sounding speaker you have there. I have the KG5.5. I remember going to my local audio store, they had a trade up policy on Klipsch speakers. If in excellent shape with all boxes, you could get full credit towards another pair of Klipsch speakers inside of a year of purchase. I started with the KG3.5, moved to the 5.5's and was planning on getting the Epics but for reasons that I've forgotten now, it never happened...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Considering the price of a pair of RF-7 IIs vs a pair of used CF-3s.....if the CF-3s are in excellent shape, it's never too late. Later, one can always upgrade the woofers.

At the time, for the extra coin, I'm sure you were quite happy with the KG 5.5s but in cherry wood, when one thinks about the price of used, even if just for the enclosures, it's never too late.

...:devil:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Considering the price of a pair of RF-7 IIs vs a pair of used CF-3s.....if the CF-3s are in excellent shape, it's never too late. Later, one can always upgrade the woofers.
> 
> At the time, for the extra coin, I'm sure you were quite happy with the KG 5.5s but when one thinks about the price of used in cherry wood, even if just for the enclosures, it's never too late.
> 
> ...:devil:


Ooooo never fear, I was already looking on Ebay. lol..... You never know. But, right now, I have bigger issues to worry about. I didnt expect to be replacing this receiver. Im at that point I dont want to take any steps back in equipment. Whatever I get has to be on par with the Onkyo or better. From a tech standpoint I realize much has changed when it comes to features but again all those bells and whistles are nice and in the end its about sound quality. Klipsch are very efficient so I know I dont need a lot of watts but its nice to have them on reserve. I had some friends over last weekend to show them the new screen/projector, gave them the "WOW" demo(big and loud). I cant type their reactions and words here but needless to say there was a lot of positive cursing going on. lol....... I will definitely consider the Denon. I just cant shake this feeling of wanting separates. Its like a few years ago I had this Honda Accord coupe. V6, quick, all the options. I drove by a Chevy dealership and saw a brand new Camaro SS/RS outside. 2 days later I drove away in my new car! lol..... Didnt need it but had to have it.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I drove by a Chevy dealership and saw a brand new Camaro SS/RS outside. 2 days later I drove away in my new car! lol..... Didnt need it but had to have it.


Entertainment. 

(i understand)

That's why I post the review by Sonnie of HTS and his final comments.

We have a Marantz SR5007 with a full set of outs. For a thousand bucks, we could have upgraded to an Emotiva XPA-5, which gets nothing but positive buzz. But, now I have another slot filled in the entertainment credenza with a bunch more interconnects that I already have in the spare wire box; don't we all. 

If separates is where your heart wants to go, consider Emotiva. The only concern, you may have trouble with your budget but I don't suspect that will be the case with a killer AVR. Amazon has used Onkyo TX-SR805s for three/four hundred USD. On the cheap, at least that would get you back-up-and-running with the same AVR and you can continue looking on eBay for CF-3s.

...:innocent:...:whistling:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Entertainment.
> 
> (i understand)
> 
> ...


I'm not against a receiver and that Denon you pointed out would fit my needs and seems to have the power. I'm just gonna kick it around for a few days, do some more research. And dont worry, if I feel the urge to watch a movie I can always go up to my bedroom, I have a Denon/Klipsch system up there. ;-)


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I'm not against a receiver....


I always encourage going where the heart feels warm and fuzzy. Good luck where ever your search takes you.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I always encourage going where the heart feels warm and fuzzy. Good luck where ever your search takes you.


Thank you.... 

I was looking at your pictures, nice set up you have there my friend!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I was looking at your pictures, nice set up you have there my friend!


Thanks!

...:bigsmile:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Any thoughts or input on this receiver??

http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com...iver&utm_campaign=onkyo&utm_medium=comparison


Heres a review, and I realize that it a 2yr old model but the price looks good..

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr3010-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a slave to XT32 w/SubEQ HT. My understanding, the NR3010 comes with the last generation of advance room correction software; Audyssey DSX.

I'm not familiar with the shop you linked to. Accessories4Less has a good reputation and a hundred bucks cheaper. Buy where you feel comfortable.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I'm a slave to XT32 w/SubEQ HT. My understanding, the NR3010 comes with the last generation of advance room correction software; Audyssey DSX.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the shop you linked to. Accessories4Less has a good reputation and a hundred bucks cheaper. Buy where you feel comfortable.



I'm not familiar with it either, just a good price I found online.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

rawsawhd said:


> You know this is interesting. The back of it does look like an Onkyo. Its a bit of a shame that if it is a re-badged Onkyo for $350 then why are the rest of us paying $1000 for just a "name" onkyo???.... Last night I was doing some reading on 2 Denon receivers(avrx4000 and 4520) also the Onkyo 929, plus I'm still kicking around the amp preamp setups or a mix and match of everything. This Tascam product puts a spin on it. I'd buy it just to throw it away if I didn't like it. Just to use it as a processor, if I got a year out of it until I saved enough for something better might be worth it...


Different products for different markets. Tascam is the pro audio division of Teac. Since there next to no info about it I'm guessing this was a failed experiment in pro audio so it's been discontinued and that's why it's so cheap. Other places still list it at around $899. I can't really tell a difference in SQ between it and the ancient Marantz SR7200 it replaced. I use it with a Marantz MM9000 5 channel amp. Room Correction software doesn't seem to do much with my MartinLogan ESL's so no point in spending extra on never versions of Audyssey for me. Anyway I'm pretty sure the Tascam is the same thing as:
http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTR-30.4&class=Receiver&p=i

All the same features (except the front stereo rca input), specs, and the rear panel are identical.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Different products for different markets. Tascam is the pro audio division of Teac. Since there next to no info about it I'm guessing this was a failed experiment in pro audio so it's been discontinued and that's why it's so cheap. Other places still list it at around $899. I can't really tell a difference in SQ between it and the ancient Marantz SR7200 it replaced. I use it with a Marantz MM9000 5 channel amp. Room Correction software doesn't seem to do much with my MartinLogan ESL's so no point in spending extra on never versions of Audyssey for me. Anyway I'm pretty sure the Tascam is the same thing as:
> http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTR-30.4&class=Receiver&p=i
> 
> All the same features (except the front stereo rca input), specs, and the rear panel is identical.


I just found this from another forum
"Tascam is part of Teac which was purchased by Gibson...
Gibson also owns a % of Onkyo..
Those units are designed/built by the Onkyo/Integra Malaysia factory..." Supposedly they actually reference Onkyo RI and RIHD in the owners manual too.

So if this is true... They are basically a Onkyo for a real cheap price. :T

A little more info about Teac, and Onkyo... http://audio.teac.com/news/display/832/


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I'm not familiar with it either, just a good price I found online.


Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT, in my opinion, is the top dog of the room correction software found in mid-priced consumer based AVRs like the unit you linked to.

Being able to independently EQ a pair of subwoofers via good room correction software, is everything when it comes to bass interacting with the acoustics in a listening room.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Different products for different markets. Tascam is the pro audio division of Teac. Since there next to no info about it I'm guessing this was a failed experiment in pro audio so it's been discontinued and that's why it's so cheap. Other places still list it at around $899. I can't really tell a difference in SQ between it and the ancient Marantz SR7200 it replaced. I use it with a Marantz MM9000 5 channel amp. Room Correction software doesn't seem to do much with my MartinLogan ESL's so no point in spending extra on never versions of Audyssey for me. Anyway I'm pretty sure the Tascam is the same thing as:
> http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTR-30.4&class=Receiver&p=i
> 
> All the same features (except the front stereo rca input), specs, and the rear panel are identical.


Yes that seems to be exactly the same... Maybe I could go with this, get the Emotiva XPA-5 and use the receivers amps to power the rear surrounds... Even if it lasted 1 year, I'd say I got my moneys worth out of it. Its a tough call... I'd say I'm caught between 1. the option I just mentioned.. 2. Full Emotiva set up.. 3. Onkyo TXNR3010.. or 4. Denon AVR 4520....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the manual... http://www.teacmexico.net/TASCAM/site/amplificadores/PAR100_200_SNPI.pdf
Here is the warranty info... http://tascam.com/support/warranty/


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Out of these options which do you think seems like the best plan. The price range will be $1300-1700 depending

1.Tascam receiver used as a processor with an Emotiva amp.. 2. Full Emotiva set up.. 3. Onkyo TXNR3010.. or 4. Denon AVR 4520....


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

In the case of the above choices, you have to be the final arbiter. Me? As you know, I went with the 4520.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> In the case of the above choices, you have to be the final arbiter. Me? As you know, I went with the 4520.


Well you've talked me into putting that into my final four options.... What to do, what to do :scratchhead:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Out of these options which do you think seems like the best plan. The price range will be $1300-1700 depending
> 
> 1.Tascam receiver used as a processor with an Emotiva amp.. 2. Full Emotiva set up.. 3. Onkyo TXNR3010.. or 4. Denon AVR 4520....


This is what I would say...
Denon 4520 if you want the best... Tascom + Emotiva if you want to go with a power amp + AVR

Don't forget the 4520 has 9 channels of amplification and can do 11.2 channels, and the best Audyssey currently available... The Tascam does 7.1.

Your decision. :T

BTW: What speakers did you say you had? What is their efficiency? The reason I ask is Reference level is 105db for movies with a 115db for the subs.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> This is what I would say...
> Denon 4520 if you want the best... Tascom + Emotiva if you want to go with a power amp + AVR
> 
> Don't forget the 4520 has 9 channels of amplification and can do 11.2 channels, and the best Audyssey currently available... The Tascam does 7.1.
> ...


Klipsch all around:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-something-new-evolution-system-how-grew.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ished-rooms-only/74373-my-little-theater.html


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Klipsch all around:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-something-new-evolution-system-how-grew.html
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ished-rooms-only/74373-my-little-theater.html


Personally... I wouldn't be worried about getting a bigger amp as you will be hitting reference level with less than 5 watts on the 5.5s. You will have plenty of headroom. :T

With a 100wpc amp you will be hitting [email protected] 1 meter. If you sit 12' away I think you would still be @ 117db which is 12 db over reference. If I calculate correctly you would be using 32wpc @ 12' for reference levels.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Personally... I wouldn't be worried about getting a bigger amp as you will be hitting reference level with less than 5 watts on the 5.5s. You will have plenty of headroom. :T[
> 
> This is true.
> 
> Honestly this decision is only an issue because of the unexpectedness of it. My plan before yesterday was to get another year out of the Onkyo, then retire it to bedroom duties. I wanted to go full emotiva, 5x200 and a 2x300 amps with the new xmc1 processor. I told my girlfriend this the last few months as I was remodeling the living room.... Also, I'm sure at some point I'll be getting new speaker but god knows what I'll come home with. Right now I'm going through withdrawl here! So this is more of a tide-me-over purchase. I could go with the Denon or Onkyo and most likely be very satisfied with them. Maybe never even want more power. There's just a big gray area here for me because I dont have all the cash on hand(I never charge anymore) for what I really want.. Any choice will be a good one I'm sure...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Personally... I wouldn't be worried about getting a bigger amp as you will be hitting reference level with less than 5 watts on the 5.5s. You will have plenty of headroom. :T
> 
> With a 100wpc amp you will be hitting [email protected] 1 meter. If you sit 12' away I think you would still be @ 117db which is 12 db over reference. If I calculate correctly you would be using 32wpc @ 12' for reference levels.


Yes my seating position is about 12' ear to speaker front and my spl meter has hit 120db. And that was without distortion as far as I could tell.... But then again, I'm half deaf now! lol


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> ellisr63 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally... I wouldn't be worried about getting a bigger amp as you will be hitting reference level with less than 5 watts on the 5.5s. You will have plenty of headroom. :T[
> ...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> rawsawhd said:
> 
> 
> > If I had it to do again... I would not have bought the Denon 4520. The reason is when I bought the Denon I had Paradigm Studios, and I wanted a little more headroom. I have since sold my Paradigms, and moved up to Klipsch La Scalas, and Klipsch Pro and Industrial speakers. The LaScalas are even being heavily modded with the big JBL 2360A horns with efficiency now hitting 112 db with 1 watt! There is no way i will ever come anywhere near using the power of the 4520. I think the 4520 would hit 133db @ 1 meter. I find that with the La Scalas we were listening @ -20 when we wanted to crank it up a bit to watch a nice action movie, but usually even lower. The way my system has evolved I could use a little 30wpc AVR (that is why I will be using Topping "T" chip amps for my horns (plus they are dirt cheap)), and be rocking out above reference levels with plenty of headroom. I'll bet you I will be listening at quite a bit below 1 watt for watching movies (I might even be able to use a headphone amp).
> ...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

:T :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is something that made me start thinking of using less power. After we hooked up the La Scalas, and calibrated them... I turned down the volume to see how low the volume would be when I could just barely hear them 12' away. Guess what... I could hear them @ -77db (it has been a while so I am not exactly sure on the number but it was very close to all the way off) from reference @ 12'! That really got me to think about how much power I would now need (since my wife is very much on a conserving energy, it fit right in with all the LED lighting we have done in the house to cut down on our electric bill). That is when I started the journey into chip amps which are no more than 20wpc. :T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> BTW: What speakers did you say you had? What is their efficiency? The reason I ask is Reference level is 105db for movies with a 115db for the subs.


Just saying. On your above point, a point of clarification (and I know you know this), reference is 85dB with +20dB headroom for peaks. The same with subs. Reference is 95dB with +20dB headroom for peaks. This allows for enough headroom so one's system isn't being tasked and is capable of clean sound reproduction as opposed to distorted sound reproduction.

As to which receiver, again with the 4520. The reason I post this, after three months, nothing has succeeded in turning my head to give me pause as to purchasing the 4520. I bought it for the amplifier section, XT32 w/SubEQ HT and switching and that's what I got and every time we watch a movie, we do so at -17.5 MVC. Our house curve is +10dB on the subs and +7dB on the center channel.

The reason for this type of house curve is the wife's hearing is sensitive and her position is about +6dB to my position. With the house curve setup in this fashion, I get plenty of bass and the center channel dialogue is easy to understand and the wife is holding her fingers to her ears.

Between our blu-ray player (Denon DBT-3313IDCO) and the AVR, no regrets.

As ellis63 posted, it's your call.

...:neener:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> Just saying. On your above point, a point of clarification, reference is 85dB with 20dB headroom for peaks. The same with subs. Reference is 95dB with 20dB headroom for peaks. This allows for enough headroom so one's system isn't being tasked and is capable of clean sound reproduction as opposed to distorted sound reproduction.


OOPs... I forgot to put it was reference peak levels. :T :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Umc-200 $599.00
XPA-5 $999.00
Just sayin...... Mwahahaha


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Umc-200 $599.00
> XPA-5 $999.00
> Just sayin...... Mwahahaha


But we all know, he and everybody here are going want the soon to be released XMC-1.

The XMC-1 coupled with a XPA-5 and the girlfriend, is never going see the guy again........ever. Getting this pair would be like getting a pair of Jr. McIntosh separates. One caveat, I only see one subwoofer out and I'm spoiled by the dual separate subwoofer outs found on some AVRs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good points bee! I was just tryin to keep him around 1700. Happy Easter!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Good points bee! I was just tryin to keep him around 1700. Happy Easter!


I was just teasing with you as we all want the better gear and if price was no object.....

As you know how I love our 4520CI and at acessories4less, a refurb'd 4520, with one year warranty, can be had for $1,299.00 USD.

With your point of view, he can have what he wants, separates, for $1,598.00 USD.

And back at-cha; Happy Easter. And to everybody else, a big, huge, Happy Easter group hug.

{{{Hug}}}

...:T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> But we all know, he and everybody here are going want the soon to be released XMC-1.
> 
> The XMC-1 coupled with a XPA-5 and the girlfriend, is never going see the guy again........ever. Getting this pair would be like getting a pair of Jr. McIntosh separates. One caveat, I only see one subwoofer out and I'm spoiled by the dual separate subwoofer outs found on some AVRs.



OOOooo you know it!!! Original this was my plan. Save up for the XMC1 and XPA5 and later get the XPA2 but plans changed. If I go and spend, $1000-1500 on a receiver now it will eventually end up serving as my processor in the end(I want those blue lights of a seperate amp so help me god!)lol.. So do I spend all that money now or go with that cheapy re-badged Tascam(which I could ship off to bedroom duty later) when I get the money up for the XMC1? Or buy the Onkyo/Denon and live with that as my processor for several years. 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

As I suggested earlier, buy a used Onkyo offered on Amazon. You'll get a unit on the cheap you're already familiar with and happy with. After which you can shift the TX-SR805 pr SR806 to other duties.

I've used this method on many occasions as a loved item unexpectedly quit on me and I wasn't ready to go the Full Monte on a replacement. And then again, on many occasions, I've used the death of an item to quickly upgrade the item before I second guessed myself and changed my mind.

I can tell you about the 4520, it does not have any cool factor, other than it does what it was hired to do, very well and I have read absolutely nothing to change this opinion. As to the cool factor of the Emotiva product line, in my opinion, it gives McIntosh a serious run for it's money and does so at one quarter of the price.

If you purchase the 4520, you have to understand, you won't be disappointed and you won't have a reason to make the Emotiva purchase because the unit is that good. And yes, you'll be stuck in Purgatory, between the operating quality of the 4520 and your lusty desire for the Emotiva purchase and unless the 4520 is struck dead, the best you can do is, when ready, sell the 4520 and buy the Emotiva gear. Unfortunately, in this case, this is a rock-and-a-hard-place conundrum.

Personally, well understanding the angst, I'd go with the used SR805/SR806 and make a decision at a better time and date.

(and agreed, there's no thrill in hooking up used replacement gear other than knowing you saved a bundle to be spent at a later time and day)

To all, Happy Easter.

...


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have to throw in Marantz as a viable option! I was in the same situation as you and looking for a receiver for my garage and loved the ONKYO/INTEGRA sound and searched and searched. I was so skeptical b/c of the HDMI issues that still plague them (just read reviews on amazon) and then for tickles and giggles decided to give Marantz a shot b/c of all of the positive reviews!

I ended up buying an SR8001 which is a really old flagship model but got it very reasonable and when I hooked it up and heard it - I was completely blown away by the sound! If you look at how they are built and the reviews you will rarely find one that will have a bad review due to the sound. Marantz pays close attention to sound when they build them and that's why they have a pretty big following. I can't speak on their reliability or mechanical problems b/c I've never had any with Marantz but, hey, it's electronics and I think any manufacturer will have a few issues. I have gone through a lot of brands of gear, some of them very expensive and to me Marantz tops every one as far as sound goes!

Now, my only point is that I think you should give a Marantz a listen b/c I was in your exact shoes and could not be happier ever since I switched! Accessories4less is an authorized dealer and they have a few models with pretty good deals!

Good luck and happy easter!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bee, you made some good points. I do agree if he bought the 4520, he'd have no regrets. I might have blinders on too, but I still hear him say he wants separates. Let's face it, the 4520 won't win any beauty pageants either! Lol (I know. It's not about that. Haha). At the end of the day, what's on the scale here is budget, practicality, vanity/bragging rights, and sleep factor. For me, the investment is worth sitting on for a week (or so) to weigh it all out. 
Jb5200, threw marantz in here too. I have to say in recent times they've really come back around as a serious A/V contender. Maybe that's cause their parent company is the same as denon, but From what I've heard, they still operate independently. Anyways, modern marantz sounds great too.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> As to the cool factor of the Emotiva product line, in my opinion, it gives McIntosh a serious run for it's money and does so at one quarter of the price.


IMO.......the only thing Emotivia has going for it is price.

On the bench the Emotivia measures no better than $1k AVRs with the exception of all channels driven power.
Reliability is suspect.
Processors have been functionally deplorable.
To many reports of NIB defects reaching end user.
To many reports of hiss.
Style...just another black box.

McIntosh measures better across the board on the bench.
Reliability is legendary.
Signature styling, easily recognized.

Any argument that you cannot hear a difference between Emotivia and McIntosh can be equally applied to you cannot hear a difference between either and the AVR.

I think people should get what makes them happy, part of my happiness comes from reliability and a unit functioning correctly.
No matter what the plus points are McIntosh costs more than I am willing to spend.
IMO Emotivia does not have any plus points (yeah I can hear it coming already) so if I am at that price point give me the flagship AVR over the entry level separates all day long.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to take a different view of things here. I believe the op should go for an AVR with preouts and a 5 to 7 channel power amp. Reasoning:

1. If the amp breaks down you can still function while its getting repaired (you can use your receivers amplification)

2. If the avr goes you still have power (if your amps have variable gain controls even better). You can replace it with another avr or inexpensive prepro. 

The point is - it keeps you running in emergency situations. I for one got rid of receivers and prepro all together with my HTPC (but its not for the faint of heart). I did this because I'm an A+ Technician and I got tired of the upgrade every year or two AVR merry-go-round. I fix and upgrade what I need in my PC and it serves as my only source. 

Back on subject though...If you go with a AVR alone...eventually you will go through this again and be in the market again (my son has a 50+ pound boat anchor from Onkyo because the HDMI board went bad - it was a referb and not covered under the warranty). Buy enough amplification and an AVR - you have an emergency back up plan.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Bee, you made some good points. I do agree if he bought the 4520, he'd have no regrets. I might have blinders on too, but I still hear him say he wants separates. Let's face it, the 4520 won't win any beauty pageants either! Lol (I know. It's not about that. Haha). At the end of the day, what's on the scale here is budget, practicality, vanity/bragging rights, and sleep factor. For me, the investment is worth sitting on for a week (or so) to weigh it all out.
> Jb5200, threw marantz in here too. I have to say in recent times they've really come back around as a serious A/V contender. Maybe that's cause their parent company is the same as denon, but From what I've heard, they still operate independently. Anyways, modern marantz sounds great too.


Agreeing with you, hence the variety of my recommendations.

A used replacement of the kind that died.

The 4520 and Marantz as well as Emotiva separates.

I touched base on the buyer going with what makes one warm and fuzzy at night and touched upon the buyer being the final arbiter.

Buying gear is like a bad version of Abbott and Costello's "Who's On First" as one always seems to end back at first base because every choice is flawed with the exception of the original specifications.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

chashint said:


> IMO.......the only thing Emotivia has going for it is price.


Point of clarification, I was clear in my comment that my comment revolved around the "cool" factor and in my personal opinion, Emotiva is comparable to McIntosh and does so at approximately a quarter of the price.



> On the bench the Emotivia measures no better than $1k AVRs with the exception of all channels driven power.


I have posted links to both the Denon 4520 and McIntosh products showing that on the bench, with the exception of total output, they too measure the same. Again, my comment was about the cool factor when I posted:

"As to the cool factor of the Emotiva product line, in my opinion, it gives McIntosh a serious run for it's money and does so at one quarter of the price."

I'm not trying to kick over an argument of who's gear is better than who's. In my opinion, as much as I'd love to have McIntosh in our rack for the wow factor, bench tests show me I can get a better price for similar performance. As to longevity, technology at the Pre-Pro level is conspiratorially being regularly updated so folks like up will have to trash our perfectly fine working units, just to technologically keep up. And we all know how fast that technological car is being driven. 



> Any argument that you cannot hear a difference between Emotivia and McIntosh can be equally applied to you cannot hear a difference between either and the AVR.


Double blind ABX studies have been conducted showing that if operating within specification, flat and gain matched, differences between a cheapie old Yamaha AVR and new expensive gear, testees cannot reliably choose differences in sound quality above that of random chance. I'm hoping not to get into an argument over this point as this is an accepted and settled point. With the addition of OpAmps, sound quality can be shifted around but that isn't making one amplifier section better over another as to bench testing results.

It's hard to address all these points. I have openly commented that I'm in it for clean, continuous, reference level capability (the Amp section), appliance switching and built in XT32 w/SubEQ HT room correction software as we're using a dual subwoofer system. In my opinion, addressing any other comments are ego based (my unit is better than yours) as opposed to simply addressing playback capability.

The beauty of REW and XT32 w/SubEQ, properly utilized, gives the general buying public a fairly flat, +/- 3dB starting point that EQs out all these intentionally added in differences; warm and tube like vs cold and harsh; the way producers and sound/mixing engineers intended. Back in the day (pre-2000s) consumers had to go with how the manufactures "tuned" their amplifiers. Was it warm and tube like or did it have the cold harsh impact of SS. It took a boatload of money to hire a professional to EQ out the acoustic interaction in the room so we pretty much were at the mercy of manufactures and the art of plug-n-play. Fortunately, in my opinion, those days of interdependency on manufacture's engineers for sound preference, are gone.

Again, my comments revolve around rooms being properly EQ'd. By EQ'g a room's acoustics flat, differences are removed and the consumer is dealing with a flat playing field.

(enters speaker differences)

...:rolleyesno:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

LOL and round and round we go....

I do appreciate everyones advice and input here. The UMC200 is scratched off the list. It truly doesnt have all the features I'd want/need. So now I'm down to 3 options...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, it can be difficult when trying to figure out what to do when a loved piece of gear dies.

What do you do? Do you go it on the cheap until you figure out where to go or do you go the Full Monte, just go for it and be done with it?






...

I went the Full Monte and now just sit around pontificating......hopefully, not being too annoying in the process.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Yes, it can be difficult when trying to figure out what to do when a loved piece of gear dies.
> 
> What do you do? Do you go it on the cheap until you figure out where to go or do you go the Full Monte, just go for it and be done with it?
> 
> ...


Depending on what I spend on this, in the last 9months I will have shelled out $4k+ on equipment. I just realized this!!!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Depending on what I spend on this, in the last 9months I will have shelled out $4k+ on equipment. I just realized this!!!!


Rather cheap when you think of the price of a new, Yamaha 225HP outboard. 

Last night, we watched "Inception."

Movies like this, make it worth every penny.

...:T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I did a slight remodel job in my living room back in the fall last year. Got a new 60" tv that I mounted in the wall, plus some inwall speakers(Bic) and that beast of a Dayton sub. Then my tenant moved out in January so instead of re-renting the upstairs appartment out, I took the whole house over. This is a loss of income for me but I had to have a normal house again. So $$$ spent to redo the house, put my little theater in, bought that projector and screen and recycled some old reliable equipment. Of course I still wasnt done and was saving up for the theater seating and I Still have to get this bar/lobby built in the leading into the theater. Now I have a 51lb paper weight sitting on my dinning room table! lol..... Bad timing to say the least. lol The 3 options left are all about $1300 so cost isnt an issue (and again I could spend a few hundred more it needed).... Each option fills my need now. So the second part of the equation is the future? I've got the bug in me again after taking a few years off. When I get this bug I upgrade often. Its actually scary.... I'm split down the middle on this because these receivers are top notch but I Know at some point I'd use them strictly for the processors. Its a shame to waste there amplifers but then again, they'd be some kick pre amp pros! Normal I wouldnt give the Tascam a second thought but it really is a re-badged integra and that $355 is hard to ignore.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Rather cheap when you think of the price of a new, Yamaha 225HP outboard.
> 
> Last night, we watched "Inception."
> 
> ...


O yea, rub it in my face as I'm stuck here staring at a blank screen!!!! lol


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> O yea, rub it in my face as I'm stuck here staring at a blank screen!!!! lol


That's so sad.

...

A suggestion, buy a used Onkyo or the rebadged Tascam and later, upgrade to whatever you upgrade to and save the Onkyo/Tascam as a backup for when you have to send the primary unit to the hospital.

We held on to our Marantz SR5007 w/Anti-Mode 8033S II. Should our primary unit decide to take up smoking, we'll have a backup so we don't have to look at a blank screen. That's just too painful of a thought to bear.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> That's so sad.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I think I'm starting to really lean in this direction, with the amp also of course.... 1 it gets me back in the game. 2 satisfies all my needs for now. 3? Oooo , I get that Emotiva piece I've been lusting after!!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

And as encouragement, regarding "Inception".......during one scene, we had bass waves running all over the room. The back right corner loaded up and the whole room vibrated. And it was for about fifteen seconds. With this movie track, several times, continuous waves of air washed across the floor. We sit ten feet from the secondary subwoofer. The primary subwoofer driver is three feet from my back.

And folks, if one should wonder, that's why we do it.

(did that help?)

...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> And as encouragement, regarding "Inception".......during one scene, we had bass waves running all over the room. The back right corner loaded up and the whole room vibrated. And it was for about fifteen seconds. With this movie track, several times, continuous waves of air washed across the floor. We sit ten feet from the secondary subwoofer. The primary subwoofer driver is three feet from my back.
> 
> And folks, if one should wonder, that's why we do it.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm going through theater withdrawal here. lol... 

Inception is an excellent movie and a great demo disc as well. One of my new favorites show off scenes is in Man Of Steel with the world engine terraform scene. It shakes the foundation!!! I have a decent movie collection. Problem is they're mostly DVDs about 700 with maybe another 100 Blu-rays. I really got out of buying them(I use to grab 4-5 a week), something new comes along and you start all over again. I still got my dusty laser disc's in the garage($100 for the CAV version of Jurassic Park alone, and that was in the 90's, Geezz!). The last year or two I've become a big online streaming fan, particularly Netflix. With the addition of this new projector I started picking up some Blu-rays again. Gravity is pretty impressive as well as Pacific Rim. If you wanna show off some WOW factor to friends.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> The last year or two I've become a big online streaming fan, particularly Netflix. With the addition of this new projector I started picking up some Blu-rays again. Gravity is pretty impressive as well as Pacific Rim. If you wanna show off some WOW factor to friends.


I can't handle streaming as the bandwidth is too restrictive for quality sound track reproduction; reduced dynamics. My solution, buy used on Amazon. I try to keep the delivered price below $10.00 USD.

Pacific Rim is a crazy good movie for bass effects.

Jurrassic Park blu-ray: used

Laser came and went before I could get my buy-in on the table. From VHS we went straight to DVD.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I can't handle streaming as the bandwidth is too restrictive for quality sound track reproduction; reduced dynamics. My solution, buy used on Amazon. I try to keep the delivered price below $10.00 USD.
> 
> Pacific Rim is a crazy good movie for bass effects.
> 
> ...


I had a bit of a speed issue with my last internet provider depending on the time of day. I actually just switched last week and the new service is lighting fast. Yes JP, king of the demo's. When it comes to BR I mostly with grab the $10 and under on the discount shelf unless its an absolute must have such as TDOSmaug...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Well my orders have been placed!!! Now the dreaded wait :-(


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> Well my orders have been placed!!! Now the dreaded wait :-(


Well come on! What did ya do? Lol


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Well come on! What did ya do? Lol


After all that......the suspense continues.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> After all that......the suspense continues.


Lol! That's what I'm sayin!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I went with the Emotiva/Tascam set up.. What swung me is for one the Tascam is a rebadged Integra so it should serve as a good processor for now. Plus you can't beat the price. Second,,, eventually I wanted to go seperates some day anyway and this amp gets my foot in the door.... Just to let everyone know, I appreciate all the advice you've given these past few days, I know any of the options you all suggested would have put a smile on my face..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome! I think that was a good way to go. Gotta report back!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats on your choice. My concern, you were going frustrate out, give up and buy a new car. 

We'll look forward to your first impression comments.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Awesome! I think that was a good way to go. Gotta report back!


Oooooo you know I will! This site is my new second home!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Congrats on your choice. My concern, you were going frustrate out, give up and buy a new car.
> 
> We'll look forward to your first impression comments.


No, never, I can't be without this much longer as I'm already going through withdrawal! Plus I got a new car about 6weeks ago so that's outta my system. Lol


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> No, never, I can't be without this much longer as I'm already going through withdrawal!


That's so sad...........:devil:

At least with your other setups, you'll still be able to watch your favorite sports game. Has your order gone in yet? If not, allow me to encourage, our next movie will be "Escape Plan."


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> That's so sad...........:devil:
> 
> At least with your other setups, you'll still be able to watch your favorite sports game. Has your order gone in yet? If not, allow me to encourage, our next movie will be "Escape Plan."


Yes, both orders shipped. Tascam is coming from NY to Pa so that one will be here in 2-3 days.. Emotiva from Tennessee to Pa so I have no idea, I figure a week???? Didnt see that one yet...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Woot Woot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys! :thankyou:

Whats your opinions of HTPC's?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Once the system is dialed in, if just using a blu-ray player, you're golden.

In my opinion, HTPCs are designed to complicate ones life and make them work harder then they need to but if someone wants another toy to play with, go for it.


----------



## Caddy-V (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys, forum newb here...
Just wanted to say good luck with the new equipment, you can't go wrong with Emotiva... great stuff!
Myself, I just went with the Denon AVR 4520ci. Love it! My buddy has emotiva amps, and I would tell him that I think they sound better than my receiver, if I didn't shell out so much cash for mine!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

HTPC... I'm kinda with bee a little. Mostly cause I understand a standard playback system and why the hedges are in place, and what they mean. It's also taken a long time to learn. Especially with all of the evolution. I'm pretty sure the future holds full on integration, or cloud based systems, or something in that vein. Right now for me, I'm intrigued, but not ready to invest(mentally, or monetarily) . I may leaving something on the table, but I'll say for now ignorance is bliss!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Caddy-V said:


> Hey guys, forum newb here... Just wanted to say good luck with the new equipment, you can't go wrong with Emotiva... great stuff! Myself, I just went with the Denon AVR 4520ci. Love it! My buddy has emotiva amps, and I would tell him that I think they sound better than my receiver, if I didn't shell out so much cash for mine!


Welcome!!! Hope you enjoy it here!
Will


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Once the system is dialed in, if just using a blu-ray player, you're golden.
> 
> In my opinion, HTPCs are designed to complicate ones life and make them work harder then they need to but if someone wants another toy to play with, go for it.


I ask because I use my PS3 for my main source(bought in 2008). Initially for the BRplayer but the last 2 years I've gotten into the streaming services(Netflix,YouTube,etc) also. The last few months, I've also been streaming my music files from my PC to the PS3 and then through the AVsystem. Its all actually pretty slick. Well my PS3 has been acting up the past few weeks not playing some Blu-rays that it never had a problem with or the load time has taken up to 5mins. So I was gonna upgade it to a PS4 but my girlfriend wants an Xbox1. ANDDDDDDDDD my PC is on the old side. So my buddy offered to build me a new one and I told him if he did I want it to be a HTPC.... Money, money, money, money. lol.... 

Remember, I'm a 43yr old geek! lol


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Caddy-V said:


> Hey guys, forum newb here...
> Just wanted to say good luck with the new equipment, you can't go wrong with Emotiva... great stuff!
> Myself, I just went with the Denon AVR 4520ci. Love it! My buddy has emotiva amps, and I would tell him that I think they sound better than my receiver, if I didn't shell out so much cash for mine!


Well hello to you too my friend. I'm a newbie here also but I must say, the members on this forum are some great people with a vast knowledge of HT and life itself. You're gonna like it here! Also thank you for the thumbs up but that Denon you have is a fine piece of equipment.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> HTPC... I'm kinda with bee a little. Mostly cause I understand a standard playback system and why the hedges are in place, and what they mean. It's also taken a long time to learn. Especially with all of the evolution. I'm pretty sure the future holds full on integration, or cloud based systems, or something in that vein. Right now for me, I'm intrigued, but not ready to invest(mentally, or monetarily) . I may leaving something on the table, but I'll say for now ignorance is bliss!


I'm like that a bit myself but I always have my friend as back up on my own ignorance when it comes to computers. lol... I figure I need a new PC anyway so I might as well fit it in to the equipment rack instead of having it sit in the other room next to the desk. Not to mention,,,,, they look pretty cool too! :heehee:


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Caddy-V said:


> My buddy has emotiva amps, and I would tell him that I think they sound better than my receiver, if I didn't shell out so much cash for mine!


Are you each using the same speakers?


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Are you each using the same speakers?


*As I cross my fingers we have another Klipsch aficionado*


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I'll be interested in knowing what you think of the Tascam. 



rawsawhd said:


> Whats your opinions of HTPC's?


I love my HTPC. 95% of my content is from the HTPC. If you really want to get deep into it you can apply color correction with 3DLUT's in madVR instead of buying an expensive Lumagen or eeColor LUT box. Also with REW and a calibrated mic you can measure your system and generate EQ filters and apply them with programs like EqualizerAPO and JRiver to flatten out the peaks. It's also pretty nice having an entire library of media at your finger tips without having to get up to swap discs.



rawsawhd said:


> So I was gonna upgade it to a PS4 but my girlfriend wants an Xbox1. ANDDDDDDDDD my PC is on the old side. So my buddy offered to build me a new one and I told him if he did I want it to be a HTPC.... Money, money, money, money. lol....


I don't know if it's still true or not since I haven't kept up to date with PS4 and Xbox 1 but last I knew they hadn't fully implemented the streaming and multimedia capabilities of either system so much so that PS3 and 360 are superior in those aspects. I used to use a PS3 for network streaming of shows and music but after moving to an HTPC I will NEVER go back.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I told my buddy to pull the trigger and order everything for the HTPC!!!! Check out this case I picked out:

http://www.desk.rs/images/silverstoneSlike/silverstone_LC16B-MR.jpg


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Here's a parts list... Keep in mind budget restrictions...

CPU 
AMD A10-5800K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor $109.98 $109.98 OutletPC 
Buy
CPU Cooler 
Cooler Master GeminII M4 58.4 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler $34.99 Free two-day shipping with Amazon Prime $34.99 Amazon 
Buy
Thermal Compound 
Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste $6.73 $6.73 OutletPC 
Buy
Motherboard 
ASRock FM2A75M Pro4+ Micro ATX FM2+ Motherboard $59.99 $59.99 Micro Center 
Buy
Memory 
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory $82.99 -$10.00 FREE $72.99 Newegg 
Buy

+ USD $10 off w/ promo code 421EARTH128, ends 4/22

Storage 
Sandisk 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $51.99 $1.00 $52.99 Newegg 
Buy

Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive $84.99 Free two-day shipping with Amazon Prime $84.99 Amazon 
Buy
Video Card 
MSI Radeon R7 260X 2GB Video Card $134.99 -$15.00 $119.99 Micro Center 
Buy

$15.00 mail-in rebate

Case 
Silverstone LC16BM-USB3.0 HTPC Case $217.13 FREE $217.13 NCIX US 
Buy
Power Supply 
Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply $69.99 -$35.00 FREE $34.99 Newegg 
Buy

+ USD $15 off w/ promo code EMCPFWB43, ends 4/24


$20.00 mail-in rebate

Optical Drive 
Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer $58.99 -$12.00 FREE $46.99 Newegg 
Buy

+ USD $12 off w/ promo code EMCPFWB45, ends 4/24

Wireless Network Adapter 
Linksys AE3000-NP 802.11a/b/g/n USB 2.0 Wi-Fi Adapter $49.98 $49.98 OutletPC 
Buy
Case Fan 
Kingwin CF-012LB 40.0 CFM 120mm Fan $3.99 $3.99 Micro Center 
Buy
Keyboard 
Logitech Wireless Combo MK270 Wireless Standard Keyboard w/Optical Mouse $17.99 FREE $17.99 Amazon


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

|Tch0rT| said:


> I'll be interested in knowing what you think of the Tascam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what, I've always had my PC and an audio system hooked up to it and a seperate HT. The last few years though, they've been beginning to merge. Being that the PS3 is on its last leg AND I need a new PC anyway, I think its a great addition to the theater. 

And I want to thank you, You are the one then turned me on to the Tascam receiver and buying it. I think it will serve as a great processor... Now, if it would only get here!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

|Tch0rT| said:


> I'll be interested in knowing what you think of the Tascam.  I love my HTPC. 95% of my content is from the HTPC. If you really want to get deep into it you can apply color correction with 3DLUT's in madVR instead of buying an expensive Lumagen or eeColor LUT box. Also with REW and a calibrated mic you can measure your system and generate EQ filters and apply them with programs like EqualizerAPO and JRiver to flatten out the peaks. It's also pretty nice having an entire library of media at your finger tips without having to get up to swap discs. I don't know if it's still true or not since I haven't kept up to date with PS4 and Xbox 1 but last I knew they hadn't fully implemented the streaming and multimedia capabilities of either system so much so that PS3 and 360 are superior in those aspects. I used to use a PS3 for network streaming of shows and music but after moving to an HTPC I will NEVER go back.


I'm an HTPC person myself ... To the point that it's my prepro!!! Sonnie is selling a monster HTPC for a great price.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I've got a silly question. When this equipment arrives does it matter what kind of cables I use to connect the processor to the amp? I'm gonna probably go on PExpress later and order some wires. Any suggestions????


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> I've got a silly question. When this equipment arrives does it matter what kind of cables I use to connect the processor to the amp? I'm gonna probably go on PExpress later and order some wires. Any suggestions????


Only the most expensive will do! Just ask for those! Lol


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Only the most expensive will do! Just ask for those! Lol


Ummmmm, no. lol.... Budget my friend, budget. lol... How about if I grab 5 of these?

http://www.parts-express.com/belkin-digital-coaxial-cable-rca-rca-6-ft--249-168


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm just kidding. Are you gonna build them?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oops I'm late. I think they look good. I've used belkin cables with good results.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Oops I'm late. I think they look good. I've used belkin cables with good results.


Are you sure you need six footers?


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Are you sure you need six footers?


Well I would've ordered 3' but with that type/brand 6' was the only size.... I placed the order already. Also grabbed a few extra HDMI's to have on hand and some banana plugs...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Those will do fine and six footers beat three footers, every time one needs >3'. I hate 1m cables and because I always come up short, automatically, I buy 2m cables.

Belkin wire is considered an icon for wire needs. Belkin knows their stuff. In my opinion, because I think they're better looking (cool factor), I use Mediabridge purchased on Amazon. As if people climb behind our gear and look to see if I'm using cool looking interconnects.

Expectedly, Belkin from Parts Express, won't let you down.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> Well I would've ordered 3' but with that type/brand 6' was the only size.... I placed the order already. Also grabbed a few extra HDMI's to have on hand and some banana plugs...


Good call on banana plugs. I went countless years without them. Then amazon had a killer blk Friday deal and boom. I was actually mad at myself for not doin it sooner. ...dumb. 
I only asked about 6' for clutter. The cable fairy doesn't visit me often enough, if you know what I mean!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Good call on banana plugs. I went countless years without them. Then amazon had a killer blk Friday deal and boom. I was actually mad at myself for not doin it sooner. ...dumb.


Love my banana plugs.

Don't know why folks try to convince folks to save a few bucks on all this expensive gear by going commando when it comes to banana plugs.

Ya got twelve grand wrapped up in your system but if you go commando, you'll save twenty bucks. :coocoo:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Those will do fine and six footers beat three footers, every time one needs >3'. I hate 1m cables and because I always come up short, automatically, I buy 2m cables.
> 
> Belkin wire is considered an icon for wire needs. Belkin knows their stuff. In my opinion, because I think they're better looking (cool factor), I use Mediabridge purchased on Amazon. As if people climb behind our gear and look to see if I'm using cool looking interconnects.
> 
> Expectedly, Belkin from Parts Express, won't let you down.


I'm not the type of guy to spend hundreds of dollars on a cable. Back in the day I use to buy the gold plated Radio Shack cables and wires but now I'm a PE guy. Always a good deal. I've grabbed outdoor Dayton speakers or small Dayton subs for the bedroom systems. For the money you cant beat them. I took a chance with that RS1202K sub from them and I'm VERY impressed with it...

Update, the Emo amp has arrived in PA, MAYBE I'll get it tomorrow!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Love my banana plugs.
> 
> Don't know why folks try to convince folks to save a few bucks on all this expensive gear by going commando when it comes to banana plugs.
> 
> Ya got twelve grand wrapped up in your system but if you go commando, you'll save twenty bucks. :coocoo:


!!! Commando!!! lololol Well I'm guilty as charged but that will change shortly.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Good call on banana plugs. I went countless years without them. Then amazon had a killer blk Friday deal and boom. I was actually mad at myself for not doin it sooner. ...dumb.
> I only asked about 6' for clutter. The cable fairy doesn't visit me often enough, if you know what I mean!


I'm gonna make sure everything is nice and neat, trust me. Doing over the HT room these past few weeks I made sure all the wiring was run in the walls ceiling(tough job in an old house) so I definitely want a "neat" look. My buddy ordered the parts for the HTPC today I figure he wont be done with that for 1-2weeks. Did you check out the pic of the case and parts list?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I've got a silly question. When this equipment arrives does it matter what kind of cables I use to connect the processor to the amp? I'm gonna probably go on PExpress later and order some wires. Any suggestions????


Does the Teac, and the power amp take XLR cables.. If so I would just get some quality ones. Don't forget if you have XLR cables you can put your amp closer to your speakers and not have to worry about noise. :T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Does the Teac, and the power amp take XLR cables.. If so I would just get some quality ones. Don't forget if you have XLR cables you can put your amp closer to your speakers and not have to worry about noise. :T


No it sadly doesnt but I cant complain for the price... The amp does though..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> No it sadly doesnt but I cant complain for the price... The amp does though..


Well, IMO I still would just stick with some decent cables, and not go the exotic cable route... Maybe a nice Beldin, or Canare cable.:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> I'm gonna make sure everything is nice and neat, trust me. Doing over the HT room these past few weeks I made sure all the wiring was run in the walls ceiling(tough job in an old house) so I definitely want a "neat" look. My buddy ordered the parts for the HTPC today I figure he wont be done with that for 1-2weeks. Did you check out the pic of the case and parts list?


Yeah I did. You may have even inspired me to revisit my thinking. It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Yeah I did. You may have even inspired me to revisit my thinking. It's gonna be a good one!


Do it!!!! Hey, you gotta have a PC anyway, might as well make it part of the "family".


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Well, IMO I still would just stick with some decent cables, and not go the exotic cable route... Maybe a nice Beldin, or Canare cable.:T



I ordered Belkin cables from PE


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

rawsawhd said:


> And I want to thank you, You are the one then turned me on to the Tascam receiver and buying it. I think it will serve as a great processor... Now, if it would only get here!!!


NP, I was in a somewhat similar situation. My old receiver didn't die but it's ancient as far as AVR's go. No HDMI and no lossless codecs. It was time to join the decade LOL. I was thinking of a Yamaha or the Emotiva UMC-200 until I saw the Tascam. There's nothing other than that Tascam for under $500 brand new with pre-outs. The Tascam has more HDMI inputs than the Emotiva which I'd already max it out, with the Tascam if my Marantz amp dies I have AVR power instead of being SOL, and finally I can go from 5.2 to 7.2 just by adding another pair of speakers without the cost of another amp. :nerd:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Update:
The amp came today(2days from Tenn to Pa!) but no one was here to sign for it so I have to either pick it up later or have it dropped off tomorrow after 4pm. And I'm not sure the box will fit in my trunk.

The receiver? Well that order got cancelled. It should have been here today,,,,, welllllllllllll it never even shipped and I paid $8 extra to have it 2-3 express shipping. Called up they said its not even in stock and they'd call back when they knew what was going on. Heres what irritates me. The guy says its not in stock and it said so on the website, thats a lie on his part. Secondly they had no problem taking the extra $8 for express shipping BUT if its not it stock then why would they do that? Lastly the guy said it was a discontinued item and they cant even get it anymore. Well then WHY is it still up on the webpage??? So needless to say its been cancelled. So if I were all of you, I'd avoid ordering from http://www.markertek.com/ 

I'm thinking I'm gonna go with the Emotiva processor. It doesn't have all the features I want but being that I'm also getting that HTPC the network capabilities arent so much of an issue right now. Plus I'll get 25% off their processors for life. So I can see an XMC1 in my future. Also I'm either going to pick up the UPA200 125watts x 2 amp for my rear surrounds OR the UPA500 80watts x 5 and use the extra channels for the speakers in the bar/lobby. What do you think? Which would be the better choice? 80watts enough for the rears?


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

O BOY amp just got here!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> O BOY amp just got here!!!


Dang it, I was just leaving. I KNOW that thing will fit in my trunk! Lol j/k

Awesome! I think your plan is good.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Dang it, I was just leaving. I KNOW that thing will fit in my trunk! Lol j/k
> 
> Awesome! I think your plan is good.



Well I just ordered the UMC200, UPA200, Bluetooth adapter and the black trim plates. Now I'm gonna go open this big box that got dropped off!!! :yay:


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations on an all Emotiva system. An all Emotiva system is a system well worth being envied. Can't wait to read your impression when up and running.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Congratulations on an all Emotiva system. Can't wait to read your impression when up and running.


Thanks buddy!!! Now I gotta wait until Monday or definitely Tuesday until the rest of the stuff arrives. I was hoping to be up and running tomorrow but alas, shady dealings with that other company outta NY... I've waited this long so a few more days wont matter, plus I'm waiting for my cables from PE which should be here tomorrow or Monday.... I'm all excited! Its like Christmas!!!! I'm very impressed with the packaging of this amp, with the 'emotiva' sock that its in..


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I'm all excited! Its like Christmas!!!!


...:T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Thanks buddy!!! Now I gotta wait until Monday or definitely Tuesday until the rest of the stuff arrives. I was hoping to be up and running tomorrow but alas, shady dealings with that other company outta NY... I've waited this long so a few more days wont matter, plus I'm waiting for my cables from PE which should be here tomorrow or Monday.... I'm all excited! Its like Christmas!!!! I'm very impressed with the packaging of this amp, with the 'emotiva' sock that its in..


Now you could use the balanced XLR cables...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Now you could use the balanced XLR cables...


You want me to get those cables dont you! ;-) Actually I cant, the processor doesnt have those outputs. I'm assuming it's one of the places they cut costs... XMC1, Someday my friend, someday....


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I want gear with XLR capability but don't need it as it best serves long runs. Even if not needed, it has a high cool factor.

(yeah, all our gear is rated for XLR cables)

...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I want gear with XLR capability but don't need it as it best serves long runs. Even if not needed, it has a high cool factor.
> 
> (yeah, all our gear is rated for XLR cables)
> 
> ...



Show off!!!! lol But wait wait wait, where do You plug those XLR's??? Touche'


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Show off!!!! lol But wait wait wait, where do You plug those XLR's??? Touche'


...LOL


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> ...LOL
> 
> Plugs?


!!! I'm laughing my butt off here!!! You got me


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> !!! I'm laughing my butt off here!!! You got me


..:bigsmile:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lololololol!!!!!!!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

All of a sudden I feel like a Freshman in high school and the "Seniors" are picking on me! lol


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

rawsawhd said:


> Well I just ordered the UMC200, UPA200, Bluetooth adapter and the black trim plates. Now I'm gonna go open this big box that got dropped off!!! :yay:


Congrats on the new toy and upcoming additions can't wait to hear how you like the new setup!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

B- one said:


> Congrats on the new toy and upcoming additions can't wait to hear how you like the new setup!


Thanks man.. I cant wait to let everyone know how it sounds. This is gonna be the longest 4-5days of my life!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> You want me to get those cables dont you! ;-) Actually I cant, the processor doesnt have those outputs. I'm assuming it's one of the places they cut costs... XMC1, Someday my friend, someday....


Ooh, I thought since you were getting the preamp from them that it would also have XLRs.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Ooh, I thought since you were getting the preamp from them that it would also have XLRs.


It would be nice but I guess for $600 I cant complain... Hopefully in time Emotiva will add some more mid level products. Lets say a preamp/pro with a XLR's, a few more HDMI's and a second out, networking, etc. Priced around $1k-1.2K.. I think what would sell like hotcakes would be a 150wpc 7channel amp for $1199... Maybe if you buy the two in a package deal you get them for $2k


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> It would be nice but I guess for $600 I cant complain... Hopefully in time Emotiva will add some more mid level products. Lets say a preamp/pro with a XLR's, a few more HDMI's and a second out, networking, etc. Priced around $1k-1.2K.. I think what would sell like hotcakes would be a 150wpc 7channel amp for $1199... Maybe if you buy the two in a package deal you get them for $2k


If you hadn't already ordered your cables... You could have gotten XLR cables and then RCA adapters to adapt to the processor and then when you get ready to get a processor with XLRs you would be set.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

That sucks about the Tascam. I ordered mine from Proaudio Star.

Your HTPC looks like a nice system, that's a crazy case! Tip; Since you went AMD APU once you get everything installed and up and running you'll want to go into Catalyst Control Center and turn off Edge Enhancement, Flesh Tone compensation, Dynamic Contrast, Brighter Whites, and all that . For some reason AMD likes to turn on image destroying options by default.

Also with that AMD APU you can do some light madVR rending if you choose to get into that. madVR is a high quality video renderer. I mentioned color correction (needs a meter) but it can also upscale SD to HD better than stand alone players. You can't get real fancy with it on an APU but it's better than typical TV, bluray/dvd player, and regular upscaling.

Have you decided on HTPC software? XBMC is a good choice which I used to use (it takes some advance configuring to work with madVR). I personally use JRiver now.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

|Tch0rT| said:


> That sucks about the Tascam. I ordered mine from Proaudio Star.
> 
> Your HTPC looks like a nice system, that's a crazy case! Tip; Since you went AMD APU once you get everything installed and up and running you'll want to go into Catalyst Control Center and turn off Edge Enhancement, Flesh Tone compensation, Dynamic Contrast, Brighter Whites, and all that . For some reason AMD likes to turn on image destroying options by default.
> 
> ...


I havent decided on software. In fact I dont even know where to start. One of the things I'd like to do is rip all my DVD's/Blurays on to the hard drive, then get a program for organizing them, listing facts, pics and info,, plus use as a player.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

|Tch0rT| said:


> That sucks about the Tascam. I ordered mine from Proaudio Star.
> 
> Your HTPC looks like a nice system, that's a crazy case! Tip; Since you went AMD APU once you get everything installed and up and running you'll want to go into Catalyst Control Center and turn off Edge Enhancement, Flesh Tone compensation, Dynamic Contrast, Brighter Whites, and all that . For some reason AMD likes to turn on image destroying options by default.
> 
> ...


I use OPENELEC/XBMC, and JRiver too.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

rawsawhd said:


> I havent decided on software. In fact I dont even know where to start. One of the things I'd like to do is rip all my DVD's/Blurays on to the hard drive, then get a program for organizing them, listing facts, pics and info,, plus use as a player.


I don't think there's an all in one solution like that, at least not that I know of (JRiver will rip DVD and Bluray but only if they're unprotected).

For Players there's:

XBMC
Plex
Media Browser 3
MeediOS
Windows Media Center
JRiver

JRiver is $50 but it has some unique features like DSP, PEQ's, one of two PC programs that can play SACD rips, and is known for putting quality over everything else. It's a pain to get used to setting it up IMO but the HQ audio and video are great IMO. The rest are free unless you use Windows 8+ then WMC is paid IIRC. XBMC is a good place to start IMO. I haven't used the other ones.

Ripping I've heard MakeMKV is the best. You also have to decide if you want to just rip them as ISO's (exact copies of the discs), just extracting the movie and no extras, or extracting the movie and compressing them to save on file space.

For managing a collection I use MP3tag for Audio and Media Center Master for movies. JRiver and XBMC can scrape the info for you (I'm sure the others can do that too) but they have to be named properly. MCM scrapes the info and makes files for the HTPC software to add them to the library quicker which comes in handy if you ever have to reinstall Windows or rebuild your library for whatever reason. MCM can also batch rename files too. Starting off you might not care to use MCM or other media managers but once your collection grows large or you switch players it comes in handy to have a program that can batch rename files for you.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm kicking around getting a power conditioner. I dont want to spend an arm and leg. Any suggestions???


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not buy one?

Everything I've read, says they're a good idea that's not needed.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rawsawhd said:


> I'm kicking around getting a power conditioner. I dont want to spend an arm and leg. Any suggestions???


Hey, this is the one I use. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/465428-REG/APC_H10BLK_H10_Home_Theater_Power.html

It's pretty affordable now, as it's been around awhile now. If you leave the lights on you can see it workin (if it needs to do anything) it has lots of filtering built in too. I say yes. I use APC in all the installs in my home.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Not buy one?
> 
> Everything I've read, says they're a good idea that's not needed.



Well thats what I've read but I'm feeling like an ounce of prevention, you know? Cant hurt.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Hey, this is the one I use.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/465428-REG/APC_H10BLK_H10_Home_Theater_Power.html
> 
> It's pretty affordable now, as it's been around awhile now. If you leave the lights on you can see it workin (if it needs to do anything) it has lots of filtering built in too. I say yes. I use APC in all the installs in my home.


I was actually looking at that one..... My reasoning for this is I have an old house. Wiring was updated in the late 70's early 80's. No fuses thank god but breakers. Theater wall outlets are on a 20amp circuit. I do get that 'hum' with some of my equipment. When the amp arrived here Thursday even though I cant use it yet I just had to plug it in and look at it. You can hear a slight low pitched hum when it powered up. Maybe this is normal? Maybe I have dirty power? I'm thinking if I spend some money on a power conditioner instead of the good old power strip it couldnt hurt.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Well thats what I've read but I'm feeling like an ounce of prevention, you know? Cant hurt.


Unfortunately, I've read too many stories of whole house surge protectors, failing.

On another forum, I read many stories of what happen to their gear when lighting strikes a home. My understanding, the best one can do is purchase a quality UPS, disconnect the electricity during a storm and light a candle of hope.



> You can hear a slight low pitched hum when it powered up.


Check this point with Emotiva customer service but my understanding, the transformer hum is due to harmonics.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hmmm. Not sure how loud your hum is, but I know some equipment does. As far as the conditioner goes, I know it won't make the condition worse! Do it!!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

And I'm not intending for my comments to be in conflict with anybody who's a supporter of power supply conditioners as I am not an expert on anything electronic.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Hmmm. Not sure how loud your hum is, but I know some equipment does. As far as the conditioner goes, I know it won't make the condition worse! Do it!!!



Again, I dont have the rest of the equipment yet so I just plugged it in to look at those lights. lol... Its just a low, quiet hum. I've never had separates before so this might be normal. Although I have dealt with it in subwoofer amps and it was nothing that a ground plug adapter didnt fix. But honestly with this much money being spent I dont want to take a chance that if a problem was to arise, I couldve fixed it with this simple purchase...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> And I'm not intending for my comments to be in conflict with anybody who's a supporter of power supply conditioners as I am not an expert on anything electronic.



Oooo you're not... Assuming my equipment is all connected properly most of these products have an outstanding warranty against loss... I guess its a peace of mind purchase....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have 2 Monster power conditioners, and I have never heard even the slightest hum from them. I do not like Monster due to their Business practices of suing everyone, but I am not going to get into that here (if you search you will see). I do not know if it makes any difference or not, but I bought them years ago when I had more money than I knew what to do with, and they do look nice in the rack. I am currently having a Leviton 51120-1 Whole House Surge Protector installed though just for the extra safety.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Assuming my equipment is all connected properly most of these products have an outstanding warranty against loss... I guess its a peace of mind purchase....


I always encourage one to go with what ever makes them feel all warm and fuzzy at night.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Well the heat from all these amps will definitely keep me warm at night...

On a side note, does this site limit your private messages to 5 a day????


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Well the heat from all these amps will definitely keep me warm at night...
> 
> On a side note, does this site limit your private messages to 5 a day????


I am checking for you. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No. We do not limit your private messages per day. At least I couldn't find anything that said or was set as such. :huh:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I am checking for you. :T



Maybe I'm just being naive/newbie but I sent a few pm's and could see that I did but after 5 I couldnt see anymore I sent... Odd..


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, the rest of the equipment arrived a little while ago. Got it all hooked up. Gonna eat some pizza, take a shower and have a drink,,,,, then its time to play!!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Ok, the rest of the equipment arrived a little while ago. Got it all hooked up. Gonna eat some pizza, take a shower and have a drink,,,,, then its time to play!!!


Your priorities are different than mine... Hook up the equipment, order some pizza, and have a drink and eat pizza while I listen, then clean up and go to bed.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Your priorities are different than mine... Hook up the equipment, order some pizza, and have a drink and eat pizza while I listen, then clean up and go to bed.


LOL,, Well I needed to clean up badly.. I'm half tempted on taking tomorrow off just to play around. My girlfriend went and got a Xbox1 before so now I'm letting her set that up as I type. Also I removed my PS3 from the rack(gonna put it in the bedroom) because I should have the HTPC by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> LOL,, Well I needed to clean up badly.. I'm half tempted on taking tomorrow off just to play around. My girlfriend went and got a Xbox1 before so now I'm letting her set that up as I type. Also I removed my PS3 from the rack(gonna put it in the bedroom) because I should have the HTPC by Friday or Saturday.


Now you're thinking... I feel a cold coming on. :T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Now you're thinking... I feel a cold coming on. :T


"Hello work? I'm not coming in today. Whats wrong you ask?? I got a "fever"! And the only cure is more cowbell!!!!"


----------



## Caddy-V (Apr 22, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Are you each using the same speakers?


Sorry for the delay...
Actually, yes. A set of DIY ER18 towers I built 
They seemed to have a bit more punch at his place, but the more I think of it, they were in very different rooms.
I do like klipsch stuff, but I'm more a vintage klipch guy.
I have klipsch surrounds, but they are only doing service until I can get around to building my own design.
The more I play with the EQ settings and Audyssey, the better I've been able to dial things in.
Speaker placement for the ER18's is crucial, being transmission lines...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Caddy-V said:


> Actually, yes. A set of DIY ER18 towers I built


Sweet.



> I do like klipsch stuff, but I'm more a vintage klipch guy.


...

I'm a big Klipsch fan. Maybe for all the wrong reasons. I like how they "project" the sound into the room as opposed to just presenting the sound to the room and listeners. But then again, I'm in it for home theater sound, not musical sound.



> I have klipsch surrounds, but they are only doing service until I can get around to building my own design.


Again, sweet. My understanding, if willing to deal with the whole DIY thing, those willing, get so much more for the price.



> The more I play with the EQ settings and Audyssey, the better I've been able to dial things in.
> Speaker placement for the ER18's is crucial, being transmission lines...


...:T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, last night I never really got to play around with the new equipment. Between my girlfriend and her new Xbox One, downloading updates and just trying to figure things out with it, I got tired and went to bed. I know, its sad! lol... So today we did a little adjusting. First things first, my Cons with the Emotiva gear: 

Processor display size. Its SOOOO small. lol. Now I am getting older and DO need glasses but you can Not read the display from the seating position. BUT, the on screen display makes up for this. This is minor and has given me a kick in the to go for glasses/contacts. 

Secondly (and this isnt necessarily a con) would be the amount of sound field settings. With my Onkyo or Denon you could take a 2 channel recording and turn on any of the sound mixes(DTS ES, DD EX, etc) and apply it to 2 channel audio. In its simplicity you cant always do this. One problem I had was actually in the setting of the Xbox audio set up, which has been adjusted. Heres the double edged sword, I've found that with any of the receiver/processors I've had, all those bells and whistles in the long term I never used. I liked that they were there but in reality I never used most, just the core basics i.e. stereo, DD, DTS, (cinema/music depending on my mood). So with the Emotiva you're left with the basics and honestly its a good thing

My house shaking apart! This isnt a bad or good thing just something I noticed. I installed some new recessed lighting in the theater. As we were 'jamming out' I noticed what appeared to be flickering. This scared me at first because I feared I was drawing to much current. Well, the lights are on a different circuit and what actually was/is happening is the walls/ceiling is shaking/pulsing from the pressure in the room. The more I think about it, this gets me Excited! lol.. *boing* :-D

Pros:
Amps! I've Never heard my Klipschs sound so dynamic! The highs? They are fluid, airy and honestly if you turn it up,,,, in your soul. The bass is punchy, deep and doesnt stop! I turned the subwoofer off when my girlfriend stepped out of the room and put on Shaggy "it wasnt me", she walked back in and asked her how it sounded? "Awesome" was her response (and this was in 2channel). When I said that the sub was off she was shocked. I'm telling you, the Onkyo was No Slouch but this is a different level of performance. There is so much reserve is crazy. Pulled out the old Radio Shack SPL meter and keep in mind the volume wasnt up all the way but was at a loud level, I was hitting 115db with the volume set on 60 in stereo mode and the sub set flat to 0(even turning it down at times 10db still I was well within the upper 100's) Keep in mind this is at 12' away from the speakers. What really impressed me is the dynamics. I cant even explain it here, you just have to hear it for yourself. 

Bluetooth, I didnt have this on the Onkyo but its a welcome addition. My HTPC will be ready Friday so the networking isnt an issue but I love that I can just play music(or anything for that matter) so easily from my phone. Whether its some MP3, YouTube etc.... Now I realize most new receiver do this but I havent gotten to experience yet until now. 

The remote. Here an odd one. For the most part the remote is very simple. No back lighting, macros, etc but the one feature I do like is the 'trim' buttons. You dont have to go into the menu on the fly to adjust the loudness of the center, sub, surround side or rear,,, theres buttons right there. To much bass for a particular recording? Boom, turn the sub down 1,2,3.. Center is to loud? Pow, its down in a second! Now this is something that if you havent had it you might not miss it But once its there you'll always want it (again on the Onkyo and Denon the option/buttons werent there). 

EmoQ,, Set up for channel levels/EQ was a breeze and I must say it really brought my surrounds to life. Something I didnt realize at the time but I found lacking with the Onkyo. I had always assumed it did its job and thats how they were suppose to sound. In the past I had pulled out the Db meter and things seemed right. Maybe it the amps? Maybe the processor but theres new life behind me. Again words dont do it justice.

I havent played around with the EQ settings yet. As I explained to my girlfriend you have 7channels plus the sub, 11 points each with a plus or minus 10db and you can store 3 different personal setting on top of the processors EmoQ setting. So there's many options and much tinkering to be done. I'm definitely looking forward to this weekend to have some "Me" time.

Build quality. This stuff is like a tank. These 2 amps are around 100lbs and run cooler then the Onkyo after 2hrs of high level playback, Much cooler! Theres a certain level of simplicity yet refinement that I've never gotten in a receiver. Again it doesnt have all the inputs, could use 2 more HDMI's plus another HDMI output for a second monitor(I picked up a splitter at Best Buy so no problem there) but I find Im nitpicking. My system is pretty simple. I've got the Xbox1 (removed the PS3 for bedroom duty), my HTPC, Bluetooth, my TV and I still have an extra HDMI. Thats it. Now I know some of you are asking about cable? Well, a few years ago I dropped it. I found it just wasnt worth it to me. Between my movies, Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, etc, outside of the local news I never watch TV and I can output the free HD signal(I get 22 free HD channels with antenna) from the TV anyway. It just wasnt worth the extra $50+ a month. 
----

So at this early point I'm loving my decision to go with all of this. I want to recommend to all of you, the next time you're in the market for a new receiver, think about it. Do you really need all the extras? I think most of it gets old and we all stick to a few basics in our setups once we have it dialed in to our likes and needs. At least thats how I am. If you're gonna spend $1500-2500K seriously consider this option. Not just Emotiva but any number of company's. Give them a listen. As in the car world, Nothing beats cubic inches and having 200w + across the board on all channels is something you need to experience... My Onkyo 805 was a bruiser and I'd put it up against any receiver today for sound quality. This? Its a different level.....


I'll be adding pictures sometime this weekend...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Man, that's awesome!!!!!! I'm really glad it went that good for you. 1st, ...just cause. 2nd, cause I'd like to drop a couple emo amps next to my 808, and give my system that next level of dynamics. Congrats! Lookin forward to pics. I like your detailed impressions.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Any pictures. Everybody knows the rules, if not pictures, it didn't happen.

...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Any pictures. Everybody knows the rules, if not pictures, it didn't happen. ...


That proves it! I'm innocent!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok I uploaded some pics to my photobucket account. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ished-rooms-only/74373-my-little-theater.html


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

:rant:...

What the......I ran out of pictures.

.....:clap:

Very nice.

...:T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> :rant:...
> 
> What the......I ran out of pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll post more pics this weekend when I get the HTPC set up..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

She's come a long way baby!
I like your setup. I could watch a few screenings in there. Fwiw, I officially have upgraditis. Thanks... Lol not sure if I should dump my dough on some new emo stuff, or add 2 more sonosubs to the fleet. Ugh. 
Looks great, keep it up.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> She's come a long way baby!
> I like your setup. I could watch a few screenings in there. Fwiw, I officially have upgraditis. Thanks... Lol not sure if I should dump my dough on some new emo stuff, or add 2 more sonosubs to the fleet. Ugh.
> Looks great, keep it up.


Thanks brother.... I know, I've got the itch. In the last 10 months I've spent over $6500 if I didn't have to pay my house taxes I wouldn't mind getting new speakers across the front 3 channels.... If you've got the "itch" I think you should "scratch" it! Scratch it with $100 bills!!!!! Do it!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

In the end, it's all about the Benjamins.

...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Indeed! Scratch, scratch...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

If I had more scratch, I'd spend more Benjamins.

...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> If I had more scratch, I'd spend more Benjamins. ...


If I had more Benjamin's, I'd allow more itches!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...:clap:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> If I had more Benjamin's, I'd allow more itches!


I dont know where I found the money I did but I'm a happy camper. Although I have this itch right in the 'center' of my back.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> ...:clap:


I was looking on Ebay for some Epic 4, just to see what they're going for. But no dice..


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I was looking on Ebay for some Epic 4, just to see what they're going for. But no dice..


That's so sad...

With today's bass management, in my opinion, Epic-3s will do you proud.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> That's so sad...
> 
> With today's bass management, in my opinion, Epic-3s will do you proud.


All that was on there was a set of epic 1's for $700 (which are to small) and a set of 2's but they were Beat Up! I wouldn't mind the 3's but as I mentioned before I lusted after the 4's..


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> ...but as I mentioned before I lusted after the 4's..


And you can't have my 3s. Life is terrible like that. 

Wishing you luck in finding a decent pair of 4s.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my HTPC! Watching LOTR DOS at 60fps,,, looks crazy clear!!! Put 2 pics up on photo bucket.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I got my HTPC! Watching LOTR DOS at 60fps,,, looks crazy clear!!! Put 2 pics up on photo bucket.


I saw the two amplifiers and the Pre-Pro but didn't see the HTPC.

Either which way, congratulations on getting the HTPC and getting it up and running so fast.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I saw the two amplifiers and the Pre-Pro but didn't see the HTPC.
> 
> Either which way, congratulations on getting the HTPC and getting it up and running so fast.


I think I put them in the wrong folder. Try again now..


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rawsaw/library/New Home Theater?sort=3&page=1


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> I saw the two amplifiers and the Pre-Pro but didn't see the HTPC.
> 
> Either which way, congratulations on getting the HTPC and getting it up and running so fast.


I took my buddy and his girlfriend out for a nice dinner as a thank you for building it for me.. Problem is all the Saki we drank. We're all a little off right now. lol... He's showing me what he installed but I know I'll never remember how to use it by the morning. He's got some program on there to up convert all the movies to 60fps. They look unbelievably clear, beyond 1080p... Plus he put on another program for organizing with info, cataloging and playing movies,,, really slick (dont know the name off hand and I'm on my other computer while he's screwing around in there with the new one). He already dumped 1TB of movies on the drive. I'll be having him order at least another 3-5TB drive for my DVD/BluRays....


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks!

Being an ignorant, I have no idea what I'm looking at but if you did it, it has to be cool.

(i've never seen or used a HTPC but i did get a smart phone a few days ago, that's smarter than me)

...

(i did understand the post above......for your part in drinking all the Saki, your buddy rewarded you by putting together a crazy cool system that already needs a bigger driver)

...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Being an ignorant, I have no idea what I'm looking at but if you did it, it has to be cool.
> 
> ...


Well, I had him on a budget and 2TB seemed like enough memory/storage to start. I've got big plans for this PC! Did you see the pics? I think I have them in the right folder to see now..


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Being an ignorant, I have no idea what I'm looking at but if you did it, it has to be cool.
> 
> ...



Well congrats on the smart phone!!! Dont be afraid of a HTPC.... Look at it this way. Consider your TV as the monitor. Get yourself a wireless keyboard/mouse. Hook it up through HDMI input. Then you can use it as a piece of audio gear. Plop a Blu-ray in and watch a movie. Log onto YouTube and listen to some music videos. Look at your photos, whatever you'd like. Its pretty simple....


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Well congrats on the smart phone!!! Dont be afraid of a HTPC....


Thanks for the encouragement. My goal, simplicity. The simpler, the better. I have our system down to two boxes: the AVR and the Blu-ray player. The cable box, speaker system, flat screen and remote controls, in my way of thinking, don't count.

(i've tired of all-in-one remote controls)

In the case of the smart phone, we've been using flip phones all these years. The Samsung S5 recently hit the streets. Verizon had some deals so we bought into the game. Folks like you and others have probably been using smart phones since their initial rollout so stepping up to the new releases, is intuitive where for us, it's a two to four week learning curve. Believe it our not, it took us three days to figure out how to turn the text message feature on and a couple days ago, the wife came to me in frustration asking, how do you stop the phone from ringing somebody. She couldn't find the hangup button. Yesterday, we figured out how to delete text messages. This is all new to us. The HTPC is a great idea but as you can see, in our case, simplicity is better than more.

...lddude:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. My goal, simplicity. The simpler, the better. I have our system down to two boxes: the AVR and the Blu-ray player. The cable box, speaker system, flat screen and remote controls, in my way of thinking, don't count.
> 
> (i've tired of all-in-one remote controls)
> 
> ...


Well you can use that S5 to control your whole system. You can download the app for your Denon receiver at the app store.... I got you on the simplicity. I figure, I needed a newer PC anyway so why not incorporate it into the system. Now I can message all you guys on the forum from the big screen!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Well you can use that S5 to control your whole system. You can download the app for your Denon receiver at the app store.... I got you on the simplicity. I figure, I needed a newer PC anyway so why not incorporate it into the system. Now I can message all you guys on the forum from the big screen!


It's all good entertainment. First things first, finding the on/off button. Once I feel secure with the phone and have it locked down so I don't get any malware, I'll step-up, get a G-Mail account and go from there but from what I've read, G-Mail has it's security holes.

(please PM me if you have insight to share as, even though your thread, I don't want to get yelled at for being off topic)


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. My goal, simplicity. The simpler, the better. I have our system down to two boxes: the AVR and the Blu-ray player. The cable box, speaker system, flat screen and remote controls, in my way of thinking, don't count.
> 
> (i've tired of all-in-one remote controls)
> 
> ...


I think you hexed me! My phone was dropped and broke so I just got the galaxy 5 myself yesterday. You'll figure it all out. And as for Gmail I have it but don't use it..... Update on the system. Watched a few movies the last couple of days. Noticing more and more how "tight" everything sounds. Finally saw Tron Legacy, must say it was very good, much better then I expected. It's definitely DEMO material! !!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Funny, I just watched tron, legacy a few days ago. I confess it was on dish network, but despite that, was still something of a spectacle. I've seen it on BD in store demos, and it was better for sure. I like hearing your impressions of your gear as they develop. Good stuff.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Funny, I just watched tron, legacy a few days ago. I confess it was on dish network, but despite that, was still something of a spectacle. I've seen it on BD in store demos, and it was better for sure. I like hearing your impressions of your gear as they develop. Good stuff.


As you know my friend built me that HTPC. He loaded up about 60 movies on the drive, a nice media player/organizer, and this "other" program (can't recall the name) that up converts any movie to 60fs. What a difference!!!!! It makes all films look so clear. In Hobbit/Smaug, which looked ultra clear to begin with just gets razor sharp. Older films like say Jaws look like they were made today. Details are vastly improved.... Throw in the new crispness and punch on the audio side and I'm in heaven! !


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I think you hexed me! My phone was dropped and broke so I just got the galaxy 5 myself yesterday. You'll figure it all out. And as for Gmail I have it but don't use it..... Update on the system. Watched a few movies the last couple of days. Noticing more and more how "tight" everything sounds. Finally saw Tron Legacy, must say it was very good, much better then I expected. It's definitely DEMO material! !!


I agree... Tron is going to be the first movie I play in the new Home Theater when it is completed.:T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I think you hexed me! My phone was dropped and broke so I just got the galaxy 5 myself yesterday.


...:whistling:


----------

